# Uninstall / reinstall system apps W10M



## dape16 (Oct 14, 2016)

I am trying to figure out a way to uninstall or reinstall a system app that's broken. In my case the OneDrive app didn't open anymore, and updating it or install a new OS build didn't help. I realize that a hard reset would probably solve the problem but that's very time consuming compared to be able to just uninstall OneDrive and install it again.

I have tried using the winappdeploycmd.exe but the OneDrive package can not be uninstalled "on a per-user basis".

My phone is bootloader unlocked so I connected it in mass storage mode and deleted the corresponding folders in C:\Data\Winapps but the OneDrive package is still listed as installed byt winappdeploycmd and in Store on the phone.

Any ideas what folder or files I have to delete to make the app completely uninstalled?


----------



## djamol (Oct 14, 2016)

Install InteropTools(and dependency) > Go to "Applications" > Package List > Tap and hold > uninstall.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 15, 2016)

Or deploy a dummy ondrive.


----------



## djamol (Oct 15, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Or deploy a dummy ondrive.

Click to collapse



Deploying dummy will not help but re-provisioning easily solves problem.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 15, 2016)

So, put here the provision file.


----------



## dape16 (Oct 15, 2016)

djamol said:


> Install InteropTools(and dependency) > Go to "Applications" > Package List > Tap and hold > uninstall.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but when tap and hold there it shows no menu or options. How do I re-provision?


----------



## gus33000 (Oct 16, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Thanks, but when tap and hold there it shows no menu or options. How do I re-provision?

Click to collapse



You need to use the Beta 1.9 pre-releases to have the uninstall option. Don't use the beta 1.8.1 for this.


----------



## dape16 (Oct 16, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> You need to use the Beta 1.9 pre-releases to have the uninstall option. Don't use the beta 1.8.1 for this.

Click to collapse



That worked great! After I uninstalled it I could install OneDrive back and now it is working again. Thanks!
Now I just have to figure out how to remove that empty duplicate Facebook icon.


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 17, 2016)

Is there a way to make brightness manually ?
even know I adjust brightness to a low level it is till stronger brightness than was on 8.1  or  Threshold


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone has . appxbundle of new Win Camera 1016.11 update? THANKS!


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 21, 2016)

I need file appx store version 11606.1001.39.0 on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------

